# Brute Force brake problem???



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with their front brake cable staying tight like your pulling the brake handle when its released? I pulled my Brute out earlier and it seemed like the brake was still set but it wasent and now my handle is real loose and my brake is set.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you are talking about the rear break look to see if the mechnisim on the diff is moving if free it up


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep that was it had a little a red clay stunk around it, must have missed it the last time I cleaned it. Thanks for the help.


----------

